# German Shepherd Rescues around Myrtle Beach ?



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

I got this e-mail, please let me know and i will pass it on.



> Quote:hey! I have a police officer friend here in myrtle beach and i'v talked him into NOT buying a dog! He wants a german shephard puppy if possible- any ideas get back with me! please


----------

